# Tropical shares how to prepare a roof for restoration



## GoTropical (Sep 29, 2011)

Rick from Tropical Roofing is here with our "How to" video series that we'd like to share with you all. 

The best way to prepare the roof is by using a high pressure washer. Before you begin spraying emulsion or a white coating, you must prepare the roof in order to properly apply the roofing product

See our "how to" video


----------

